# 15lb 12oz Monster Falttie



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Caught in the back bays of Avalon. 5lbs off the State record. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Now that's a door mat.


----------



## magic mike (Sep 20, 2009)

nice catch


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow! that is sweet


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Can't even imagine what kind of fight it must have been, especially with the light tackle people use for flounder.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

That thing is HUGE!!!! AWESOME catch!!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Friedeel said:


> Now that's a door mat.


no that's a kids blanky! wow!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Time to put some butter in the skillet. Whew thats a big flounder


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Dang Manny turning somersaults over that one.:beer:


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Caught in the back bays of Avalon. 5lbs off the State record. Congrats on the catch.


What bait were you using?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Idk what bait they were using. I didn't catch it. Wish I did.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Idk what bait they were using. I didn't catch it. Wish I did.


We are doing a charter in DE on the 18th of Aug. The capt says if anyone catches a 30"er your next charter is 1/2 off. He also reports flounder being caught. Was hoping to give myself an edge.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I would go with Mackerel, or Spot or the ole Ham & Egg trick......squid strip with a minnow.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> I would go with Mackerel, or Spot or the ole Ham & Egg trick......squid strip with a minnow.


Thanks. Wish me luck.


----------

